# Do Your Roaches Have More THC? By Dr. Hornby



## John Berfelo (Dec 18, 2010)

Some confusion exists over what happens to THC in cannabis smoked in cigarettes.
That is, what's left behind in the so called "roaches".

A long time ago i asked myself this question with the initial hypothesis that all of the THC would be gone from the roach. I presumed this would occur since the THC would be heated from the upper part of the burning cigarette, making it volatile and sending it from the un-burnt cannabis further up the cigarette.

To test this i first ran a sample of cannabis on the HPLC by the usual methodology
and determined the THC concentration. Then a sample from the same batch of cannabis was rolled and smoked in a cigarette, saving the last, roughly 1 cm (0.3 gm). This "roach" was then prepped and run on the HPLC by, once again the same methodology, and the two samples compared.

Surprisingly, the "roach" sample was 5-10 mg/gram higher than the original sample.
How could this be?
Well if you think of it, why not? The resin will accumulate at the butt of the cigarette,and it would have to reach temperatures near 200 degrees C (almost 400 degrees F) to boil off. As one pulls on the cigarette the resin oils are physically pulled back and accumulate in the cooler, butt, slightly increasing the amount of THC.

The THC, in the "roach", is for the most part activated, or decarboxylated, such that it can bind the THC receptor.
So one suggestion, would be to eat your roaches&#8230;

Dr. Hornby & research team
July 22, 2009


----------



## pilgram (Dec 18, 2010)

cool!.....you want mine...lol


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 18, 2010)

This is like a really long explanation as to why people scrape their pipes in times of need.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta be some way to reclaim 'em.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think its wise to eat the byproducts of combustion like that
Reminds me of hearing idiots drinking bong water


----------



## insane 559 jc (Dec 18, 2010)

i Thought Everybody Recycled Roaches...We Used To Reroll Blunt Doobies And All Kinds Of Crazy Sh#@ I Dont Have To Do Now (hash) But We Got High


----------



## insane 559 jc (Dec 18, 2010)

Drink Bong Water Thats Steve O Crazy But Ive Cracked Seeds w/ Bong Water...Works Dunno Why


----------



## TIZOC (Dec 18, 2010)

Sick man now i can tell this to my friends when we blaze and blow their minds but we always knew the weed in a roach is always better just tastes like shit if its ina blunt


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

interesting topic John
---




insane 559 jc said:


> i Thought Everybody Recycled Roaches...We Used To Reroll Blunt Doobies And All Kinds Of Crazy Sh#@ I Dont Have To Do Now (hash) But We Got High


i always make a blunt out of my roaches. we call them grandad blunts/joints


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 20, 2010)

We call them second gen an if u use 2nd gen roaches you get 3rd gen and so on and so forth I have never seen a 6th gen that is still properly smokable though I often piggyback one joint by using painters tape to attach the open end to the back of the joint I'm smoking making easy 2nd gen joints


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to save roaches and re-roll. 3rd gen is the most I ever got though and it was harsh enough I'd rather not try a 4th gen. That being said, wowza! Now I usually give 'em away to whoever wants 'em.


----------



## Jet Li (Dec 20, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> I used to save roaches and re-roll. 3rd gen is the most I ever got though and it was harsh enough I'd rather not try a 4th gen.


Most I've ever smoked is a 2nd gen blunt and that was nasty. 3rd gen seems crazy to me. God bless you haha


----------



## dam612 (Dec 20, 2010)

we call em graveyard joints/blunts and only the poor and needy do it, too gross imho. i like to taste my bud and i throw out gross roaches for a reason-i dont want to smk it anymore. goes the same for smking resin


----------



## dam612 (Dec 20, 2010)

and you know experiments mean nothing if the results cant reproduced multiple times with similar results, i hope you ran more samples.


----------



## tet1953 (Dec 20, 2010)

What about a vaporizer?

I asked this in another post, so sorry for the double post but seemed appropriate here


----------



## Lil Czr (Dec 20, 2010)

When I was a kid, my guitar teacher told me this.

He said when he rolled a joint with all the saved roaches, that it was the best high of the bag.

Since I've always liked smoking out of glass, I've never tried this out.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> When I was a kid, my guitar teacher told me this.
> 
> He said when he rolled a joint with all the saved roaches, that it was the best high of the bag.
> 
> Since I've always liked smoking out of glass, I've never tried this out.


Yes, very potent high. Maybe from asphyxiation, but.....


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 20, 2010)

tet1953 said:


> What about a vaporizer?
> 
> I asked this in another post, so sorry for the double post but seemed appropriate here


 
Excellent idea. You would definitely want to clip any ash, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## John Berfelo (Dec 20, 2010)

dam612 said:


> and you know experiments mean nothing if the results cant reproduced multiple times with similar results, i hope you ran more samples.


 We did this for a week in the lab, and then we rolled all the roaches ..
Probably ran 10-12 test and THC was always higher at the end of the joint..


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 20, 2010)

I didn't realize people didn't know this. I thought this was common knowledge. I have rolled all roach doobs before, but they are kinda gross. Now I usually just break the roach open and reroll it into the next joint so I use all the weed and don't accumulate roaches.


----------



## akhans (Dec 23, 2010)

My dealer smokes primarily roaches. When we have a tough week, he sells his roaches to us for like 5 bucks a quarter. Tastes nasty but it does the trick.


----------



## thegersman (Dec 23, 2010)

roaches work.............


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 31, 2010)

my buddy once told me he smoked a fourth generation roach joint!! must have taken some serious time and effort to collect roaches for that long! i for one do not have the patience/interest to do that but im sure it would get you stony as helllll


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a buddy who would save 'em all up then put 'em in an old 35mm film container then he would pour in some green oil, break up some hash in there mix it all up and then he would let it sit somewhere warm for a month...turned into this gooey cylinder of disgusting looking stuff.....But when we smoked it it tasted pretty good and we were always ripped off it it.


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive smoked two 4th gen blunts. They both tasted like shit and they both got me higher than shit


----------



## Sinnz78 (Sep 28, 2018)

Personally I’ve always savored the weed of roaches especially of good pot. They are so much better u get rocked off ‘em!


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

smoking a joint also causes a kind of extraction process, where the THC glands are melted and filter down to the bit that remains as a roach..., that is the whole point to keeping a roach.

Don't be kak, be lekker is one rule that is hard to follow with a roach.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 28, 2018)

John Berfelo said:


> Some confusion exists over what happens to THC in cannabis smoked in cigarettes.
> That is, what's left behind in the so called "roaches".
> 
> A long time ago i asked myself this question with the initial hypothesis that all of the THC would be gone from the roach. I presumed this would occur since the THC would be heated from the upper part of the burning cigarette, making it volatile and sending it from the un-burnt cannabis further up the cigarette.
> ...


Haha, the hippies were right!


----------



## Phreadhead (Jun 20, 2020)

What about edibles. Probably gross.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 22, 2020)

Take a roach and blend it with fresh tree for the first half of your joint and put fresh herb near the mouthpiece so it is less likely to bleed resin. My girlfriend fiends for roaches lol the high is strong af!
If The weed is dank so are the roaches


----------



## KillaKane (Jun 23, 2020)

Phreadhead said:


> What about edibles. Probably gross.


Yeah i wouldnt put a roach in an edible lol


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jun 23, 2020)

Roaches don't get you high. Neither does distillate, because THC = HIGH IS A MYTH


----------



## bk78 (Jun 23, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> Roaches don't get you high. Neither does distillate, because THC = HIGH IS A MYTH


Fuck you’re stupid


----------



## steve870 (Jun 24, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> Roaches don't get you high. Neither does distillate, because THC = HIGH IS A MYTH


very true


----------

